# Is Lethal White Syndrome the same as albino?



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Nope, they're not even related. Lethal white is caused by breeding frame overos to each other (25% chance for every breeding).

Lethal white syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Where did you hear about albino horses being lethal? Albinism doesn't really exist in horses. Some say the cream gene is a form of albinism, and in that case, fine it exists, but is FAR from being lethal


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

The stallion in my avatar is a lethal white carrier (visual frame overo) As long as I do not breed him to another lethal white carrier there is no chance of having a LW foal. To get the frame pattern you have to have a LW carrier

Not all Frame horses can be seen so its always best to test for the gene if you have a lot of pintos or paints

There is no such thing as an albino horse.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought albino horses were born, but they didn't live. It's what I read here:

Rare Horse Colors - The Facts

But then there's a link to another page that says exactly what you just said. So I don't think the one above is accurate.


----------



## Just Another Barn Bum (May 2, 2008)

Quick Overview: Overo Lethal White is caused by the overo gene when there are two copies of the gene present in the horse's genotype (the actual genes that are in the horse. The phenotype is what you see from the outside.) It is autosomal recessive, which means that it is a mutation on a non-sex chromosome and that the horse will only be affected by the disorder if both copies of the overo gene are present. 

There is fairly strong evidence that all true overos are carriers of the mutation, but it is not know for certain at this time. The OLWS mutation is mainly found in frame overos, but it has been found in other overo patterned horses, and even solid colored paint horses that have ancestors with overo patterning. However, not all frame overos are carriers. (genetics can be so tricky) Personally I think that if you have a paint horse that you are going to breed, you should have it tested for OLWS. It costs only $25 at UC Davis in California, and is quick and easy to do. https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/horse.php

"Lethal White" or Dominant Lethal White is caused by the dominant white gene, so it is different from Overo Lethal White. I do not know much about it other than that it is typically caused by both copies of the dominant white gene being present. Just as a side note, cremello and perlino are caused by a double dose of one of the dilution genes, so they are not true whites and their genotype for the dominant white gene is ww (homozygous recessive). Post if you would like the sources for this stuff. I have been doing a lot of research on genetic disorders lately and can list sources etc. if you'd like.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ Frame IS OLW. OLW IS Frame. End of story. Frame isn't always VISIBLE, ESPECIALLY if the horse has other patterns. But if a horse is positive for OLW, it IS frame, and can certainly have a patterened frame foal if bred to a non-frame solid horse.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Well - the "albino's" as they used to be known, are now referred to as double dilute's - cremello's, perlino's and smoky cream's

Believe me - they are all very much alive and well  I own a cremello TB stallion - Guaranteed Gold:










and a perlino TB mare - Pearlescent - who is shown with her 1 day old foal who may well be the world's first smoky cream TB:










so far from being "dead" these horses are all very genetically and physically healthy ...


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

What kind of pattern does a Frame-patterned horse have?

And like everyone said, the albino gene isn't fatal. Other than that, I have no information.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

there is no such thing as an albino in horses. In order for the horse to be albino, it has to have white hair, pink skin and red eyes (not blue). Look at albino rabbits and rats and hamsters etc. 
The blue eyes are a form of pigmentation and since albinos have no pigmentation it can't be.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

deleted pic 1 sec will post it back

oooh

white with pink eyes eyes


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

lol.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

that's a creepy though..,. horse with red eyes! If you to the link someone posted you'll see the rare PINK colored horse!! lmfao
http://www.theequinest.com/rare-horse-colors-the-facts/


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

heh. so he is a grey with pink eyes!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> there is no such thing as an albino in horses. In order for the horse to be albino, it has to have white hair, pink skin and red eyes (not blue). Look at albino rabbits and rats and hamsters etc.
> The blue eyes are a form of pigmentation and since albinos have no pigmentation it can't be.


Double dilutes are caused by having two copies of a certain gene (cremello), therefore it's a trait. Albinism is caused by the body not producing pigment, therefore it's a disorder. 

ALTHOUGH double dilutes can have the same problems with sun sensitivity that an albino would.


----------



## lonestarlady (May 6, 2009)

*Research*

*If you own a Paint or are interested in Breeding *
*to Paint PLEASE Research first. *

*APHA.Com - Lethal Whites*

*Don't Believe It* 
Following are nine common myths regarding lethal white syndrome. The correct information is provided by the University of Minnesota Equine Genetics Group. 
*Myth #1:* All overo horses are carriers of the lethal allele. 
*Fact:* There are many overos that do not carry the lethal allele. ​*Myth #2:* Twenty-five percent of foals from two overo parents will be lethal whites. 
*Fact:* Because there are overos that do not carry the allele, the incidence of lethal white syndrome is less than 25 percent in overo-to-overo matings. ​*Myth #3:* Registered tobianos, Solid-colored Horses, or Paint crosses cannot carry the lethal allele. 
*Fact:* There are tobianos that have overo bloodlines, and these horses can be carriers of the lethal allele. Solid-colored Horses and Paint crosses can carry the lethal allele. ​*Myth #4:* Totally white Paints are not carriers of the lethal allele. 
*Fact:* These white horses are often carriers of the lethal allele. ​*Myth #5:* All totally white foals born to two overo parents are lethal whites. 
*Fact:* There are totally white Paints that are not affected by the lethal white syndrome. ​*Myth #6:* Mares cannot produce lethal foals in consecutive years. 
*Fact:* The genetic make-up of one foal does not affect subsequent births. ​*Myth #7:* Only one parent determines if a foal will be a lethal white. 
*Fact:* Both sire and dam contribute a copy of the lethal allele. ​*Myth #8:* Crop-out Quarter Horses cannot carry the lethal allele. 
*Fact:* A small number of crop-outs have been tested and found to be carriers of the lethal allele. ​*Myth #9:* You can reliably tell the carrier status of a Paint by their color pattern. 
*Fact:* This is false.
​Also of interest:

http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/white.html​ 
www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/coatcolorhorse.php​ 
http://www.apha.com/breed/lethalwhites01.html​


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Fortunately in science, genetics included... all facts are falsifiable.


----------

